# YS 1070 T - B in action!



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

What no Blade? This ones got you covered:https://www.yamaha-motor.co.jp/snowthrower/movie/ys1070tb.html


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

a nice machine but too big for my needs and more important, it won't fit in my garage


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm thinking I would build a nice home for this one. Let's see, 12' X 16' white shed with matching Yamaha blue trim.


----------

